# Abler Abprazole?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I've looked at their information & wonder about some things. Why is it enteric coated if the horse chews it anyway? Do you need the probiotics? They sell a cheaper one without the probiotics but again that is enteric coated.
For it to work it has to come in contact with the parietal cell in the stomach lining. I believe that is why the approved treatment is a paste . Do the granules break down quickly enough in the stomach of a horse which usually has food in it? The people version is a capsule with little granules inside & it is given on an empty stomach.

My concern with this med is that it would dump out of the horse's stomach before it could do it's job.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

why not just purchase the generic people omperazole and put in his feed? you can get prebiotic and probiotics .


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

stevenson said:


> why not just purchase the generic people omperazole and put in his feed? you can get prebiotic and probiotics .


I believe it comes in 20 mg tablets & if I did it right the horse would need 105 pills a day, depending on weight. That's a lot of capsules to open. I also think the paste has something in it so the horse can utilize the med.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I read an article recently that said that when researched many of these products didn't contain enough of anything or in some cases anything at all that would work so a waste of money


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I read an article recently that said that when researched many of these products didn't contain enough of anything or in some cases anything at all that would work so a waste of money


That could be why the paste is the only one approved for use in horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One vet said ok to try 1 tbsp. of baking soda to a gal. of water. If the horse won't drink it try adding a good tsp of strawberry jello powder. The jello is like a miracle fix for getting meds into a horse. Don't worry about the sugar content, it's about priorities.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I used it on my horse recently and it worked great. The little granules are so small, I don't think they really get crushed up in the horse's teeth much. I used the granules without the probiotics. 

The same company does sell a paste version as well, if you put more faith in the paste. I couldn't be out to paste my mare every day for a monthish so I went for the granules. I saw results right away. 

The only issue I have with the company is that they use USPS and it took forever to get the dang stuff in the mail. I think I could have walked from WA to TX in the time it took... But hopefully that was just a fluke thing, I did order in Dec when the post office is slammed.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Abler Abprazole is also known as ' Blue Pop Rocks', I know of a lot of people who use them, some see results, some do not, I think it depends on if you use the correct dosage.

Shipping can take awhile because Abler ships from India, Australia or even Vanuatu. They are not known for their speedy delivery.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info everybody! I appreciate it =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

